# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh bánh kẹo

## vemaybayvietmy06

38 JPG | max ~2000x3000 | 75 mb​[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=3930

----------

